# What's the 'PR' stand for



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Just got back from Malvern and, whilst there, we were trying to fathom out what the 'PR' in Bolero 630PR was an acronym for. We sussed out that 'EW' was end washroom and that 'FB' was fixed bed, 'EK' end kitchen etc, but we couldn't guess what 'PR' might stand for.
Can anyone put us out of our misery please?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Looking at the layout all I come up with is "Panoramic Rear"


Mike


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Apologies, but I just had to say "plainly ridiculous". :lol: 

Colin


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Could it be PRofile, as in low profile, as opposed to a luton?

Or Pair - as in pair of beds.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Probably Repulsive ?

Perfectly Reasonable ?

Probably Rejected ?

Poorly Researched ?

Perhaps Rip-off ?

Probably Remembered only by Public Relations People Recuited by a Pretty Respectable company Producing Really good vehicles Priced Realistically for Public Respect and Profitable Results for the company.....

Just a thought?  :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Poste Restante.... as it doesn't have a letter box.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

chilly said:


> Just got back from Malvern and, whilst there, we were trying to fathom out what the 'PR' in Bolero 630PR was an acronym for. We sussed out that 'EW' was end washroom and that 'FB' was fixed bed, 'EK' end kitchen etc, but we couldn't guess what 'PR' might stand for.
> Can anyone put us out of our misery please?


We had a Suntor 590PR and never found out what the PR stood for. I think that they are all rear lounge so perhaps its Posterior Relaxation?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Poor Radio  

Power Rocket  

Plainly Revolting 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

"Payload Rubbish"

Pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Looking at the layout all I come up with is "Panoramic Rear"
> 
> Mike


I have just realised that Panoramic Rear could apply to quite a few of us on here..... no names no pack drill :lol:

but just had another thought "Panoramic Rooflight"

Mike


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

If I was being unkind, and in my particular case it would be Potential Rot 8O


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

You rotten lot!!! How can you possibly talk about my lovely PR like that. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Also got no idea what it means, but I could think of much more complimentary comments.

Off to a dark room to lie down and recuperate

Gary


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Public Relations ...... no window blinds.

Proportional Representation ..... 6 out of every 10 don't fall apart after 6 months.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your 'suggestions'  

I was thinking of getting one but I'm not so sure now :eeeeek:


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , could it be privacy room ?.

Rob.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Why not email Swift, they should know!


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Why not email Swift, they should know!


Do you think they would bother replying?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

chilly said:


> Do you think they would bother replying?


They've always got back to me any time I've asked them something.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like a Pair of Rear beds, or something on those lines:

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes/swift/bolero/layouts

Peter


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Per rectum?


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Plonker Rodney

sorry - too much fools and horses


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Park*

They are all on Fiats.

Park + Ride Fix it again tomorrow.

TM


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*What a load of rot*

Probably Rotten --- the floor that is

Ray


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Might just mean Proper Replies!
Sorry.


----------



## Wysiwyg (Jul 27, 2009)

*PR*

traded my Sundance PR at Malvern show when it was inspected at hand over the floor was found to be P osh R otten down one side and across the back.... at 4 years old I think Swift should be using better materials


----------

